# No more "made in china"



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have anything against the Chinese other than most of Americas jobs are there at least most of the manufacturing jobs are. Most of all our fishing gear is made there. Now I have a good job but it would be nice to have more options available. I am tring to look into buying a new bait casting rod but am have issues on finding the ones made in America. I went to st.croix about 5 years ago and I got 3 rods from them. I found out that croix is planning on manufacturing in mexico. Well I'm more at ease about Mexico than China but I'm getting interested in falcon rods. I know it would probably be matched with something made in Switzerland(abu Garcia) at least last I saw the ambassador reels were made there. Anyway I'm just tring to do my part the best I can. I would like to encourage anyone who reads this to atleast look for where the products made before you buy. Hopefully it will help you think about the purchase more. 

promag


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to know where you heard St. Croix is planning moving their manufacturing to Mexico? They do make a few of their cheaper rods there but not all of them. I don't get it? You don't want tackle made in Mexico or China but Switzerland is ok? lol How about Japan or Korea? Are they ok..You can look where products are made all you want but you'll end up buying more foreign products than those made in the USA


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Some of St.Croix's cheaper rods are manufactured in Mexico, personally I wont buy them. I prefer my trusted made in the USA St.Croixs and im rather certain they know it. Don't trust everything you hear on the internet, I seriously doubt St.Croix is moving everything to Mexico, especially given the source/context of the information.

Honestly I care about quality more then destination of Origin, some companies get it wrong, others get it right. I try the best I can to keep my $ in the States but some US Manufacturers have left an extremely bad taste in my mouth. 

That said I shy away from most everything made in China, everything just seems to be junk no matter the manufacturer. Give it some time, lack of quality control will catch up with them.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

promag,

If you find an Abu made in Switzerland, you need to hang on to it, as it would be quite rare. 

You will have better luck finding an Abu made in Sweden or Korea.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm kinda tarded. Sweden Switzerland whatever. I'm just tring to get some more buisness for other countries other than China. And by the way I won't buy those Korean peices of crap ether. I would like to try and get it into peoples minds that that "made in China" sticker just means you will end up spending more money in the long run because you are giving it away to them by purchasing there junk. Yeah it may be cheap. It's just going to break.

promag


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

promag said:


> Yeah I'm kinda tarded. Sweden Switzerland whatever. I'm just tring to get some more buisness for other countries other than China. And by the way I won't buy those Korean peices of crap ether. I would like to try and get it into peoples minds that that "made in China" sticker just means you will end up spending more money in the long run because you are giving it away to them in small increments.
> 
> promag


LOL you do know that most Abu reels are made in Korea.And almost all rods are made in China.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think there is more fly fishing stuff made in the USA than spin fishing and baitcasting. I have my theories on why, but they are my own. I think that the biggest reason to "boycott" Chinese products is because their manufacturing, distributing, and business process are very much aimed at taking down the US economy and boosting their own, controlling price fixing and putting US companies out of business (Wal*what?). Everyone says it is inevitable, that there is nothing they can do. When everyone says that, they are correct. It takes someone bigger than that to step up and start the turn-around. If we don't buy their stuff, it won't sell. They would either go out of business, or be forced to produce a better product, which will drive up the price, more in line with what a realistic wage-earner could produce that isn't partially funded by the government. At that point, if product and price are equal, I believe more people would search out US made over China. 
[/COLOR] 
I think the OP is OK with buying from other countries like those in Europe or even modern Japan because they aren't predatory producers aimed at destroying other economies. I may be wrong though...I have been before.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm frustrated? I have 3 abu's made in sweeeeden and one in Korea the one in Korea is a spinner and the others are ambassador round profile. I had others and they never made the cut. The only reason I still have the Korean one is because I don't use it much anymore. I know there isnt anyway out of buying there stuff but I'm more interested in finding a way not to. It's going to be hard 

promag


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

One of the reasons so many goods are designed here and then produced overseas is due to the insane amount of regulations and taxes that the govt imposes. If the govt would just lower the corporate tax rate and deregulate a lot of the production, we would see the jobs come back. We are not the only country that does this. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Go with Falcon their made here in America and are great rods I own several. As far as reels I think Ardent is still supposedly made in the US but not sure...never used any Ardent's cause I couldn't stand them. 

I buy what I can afford and what I like...I can't help whether it's made in China, Korea, Sweden, or anywhere else. I myself can't bring jobs back to the US buy purchasing products made here.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

promag said:


> I'm frustrated? I have 3 abu's made in sweeeeden and one in Korea the one in Korea is a spinner and the others are ambassador round profile. I had others and they never made the cut. The only reason I still have the Korean one is because I don't use it much anymore. I know there isnt anyway out of buying there stuff but I'm more interested in finding a way not to. It's going to be hard
> 
> promag


and expensive...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The biggest enemy of any enterprise trying to survive in these United States is our own government. They lend astronomical sums of taxpayer money to unproven technology. Then turn around and over regulate every existing company to the point of bankruptcy.

It will not really matter where you buy your fishing tackle. Unless our citizens wake up to the waste. China will own us lock, stock and barrel.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

9dodgefan said:


> One of the reasons so many goods are designed here and then produced overseas is due to the insane amount of regulations and taxes that the govt imposes. If the govt would just lower the corporate tax rate and deregulate a lot of the production, we would see the jobs come back. We are not the only country that does this.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Hmmm you don't think it has something to do with labor being a fraction of the cost over there? Even Japan ships a lot of their products to other counties for production. I'll have to admit that regulation has something to do with it but look at how many people are killed in factories in China due to safety issues. Read some of the articles about some of the safety conditions at different Apple plants in China.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a little warning don't fall for those magazine/ fishing clubs that claim that you get to try there products because they need testers for there China made fishing gear and then get stuck paying for crap. Not to mention any names but. North American fishing club. I call companies like these scum of the earth.

promag


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Gross Domestic Product (a good measure of our economy) = consumer spending + government spending + investment + (exports - imports). 

We import everything from china, and export very little. That's why you should support American companies ( not necesarily hate China ).

Remember you are voting with your dollars everyday. I don't buy conventional harvested crops because I don't believe in genetically mutated organisms (GMOs), and I don't eat most meats you find in the store because I don't believe in the way most meat companies "harvest" our meat. That's how you make changes. America has no one to blame but themselves for what's happening today IMO.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

reading this thread made me think I ahve a Ted Willams 485 spin combo sold by Sears the reel was made in Japan the rod Taiwan ROC. This combo is at least 40 yrs old, kind of makes me stop and ponder world economics.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

No offense pro mag,but have u ckd that computer your using,or tv you watch?or maybe even your coffe mug.thing is even though some things have made in usa on them doesent really mean EVERYTHING on that item is made in usa.i hear what ur saying about buy american,but the sad thing is not much is 100% american made anymore,and china stuff is so common folks dont even realize what they use everyday is made in china.its like turning on a light switch when the power is out.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

promag said:


> I don't have anything against the Chinese other than most of Americas jobs are there at least most of the manufacturing jobs are. Most of all our fishing gear is made there. Now I have a good job but it would be nice to have more options available. I am tring to look into buying a new bait casting rod but am have issues on finding the ones made in America. I went to st.croix about 5 years ago and I got 3 rods from them. I found out that croix is planning on manufacturing in mexico. Well I'm more at ease about Mexico than China but I'm getting interested in falcon rods. I know it would probably be matched with something made in Switzerland(abu Garcia) at least last I saw the ambassador reels were made there. Anyway I'm just tring to do my part the best I can. I would like to encourage anyone who reads this to atleast look for where the products made before you buy. Hopefully it will help you think about the purchase more.
> 
> promag


Mexico is hot again in regards to outsoucing. I sell parts to the auto mfg's and they are all saying they are making huge investments in Mexico in the coming years. I asked why Mexico... as not to many years ago it fell out of favor for China. The cost of products produced in China is rising and freight costs have been increasing dramatically. The transportation in out of the US from Mexico is much easier and cheaper. The labor is still dirt cheap and their currency is relatively stable. Either way I don't like it as I have scene first hand the destruction it has done to mfg in the US.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you want rods made in America, you can buy the better St. Croix rods or all of the Lamiglas products.

As far as reels go - the best are made in Japan. There are some niche US manufacturers like Van Staal...but those are even more than MIJ reels.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> If you want rods made in America, you can buy the better St. Croix rods or all of the Lamiglas products.
> 
> As far as reels go - the best are made in Japan. There are some niche US manufacturers like Van Staal...but those are even more than MIJ reels.


Even then, you only get a blank rolled in the US and US assembly (on the US assembled models). Guides, cork, reel seats and other components are imported. Lamiglas has an International line of blanks that are sourced off shore as well, but the majority of their product is US made.

If you happen to be in to custom rods, Northfork Composites goes out of their way to use US manufactured prepreg, rolls the blanks in house and even sources decals, blank bags, tag cards right down to the staple used to close the package. You also pay dearly for Gary Loomis' name and all of the US sourced materials. I would love to be able to build on an NFC blank, but can't do it on my budget.

Another up and comer in the custom market is Hydra Fishing out of SC. They have a new line of blanks coming out, the UW Series that are made in the US. They are also responsible for importing Kigan guides and import their Ng Series of blanks as well. Keep an eye on these guys as they will turn some heads.

There are a few other sources of US made blanks as well.

Joe


----------



## hootiebenji (Nov 14, 2011)

We might as well get used to it, this is now a world economy. Do you realize that if we all refused to buy anything but American made products, how many Americans we would put out of work. Years ago when I bought my first Toyota, I didn't see one Japanese face in the dealership. The dealership was owned by a FAT RICH American businessman. Our economy is floundering because we have become a serviced base economy. A service based economy can't survive because it produces nothing. Go to a ball game, you can get fed and entertained, and at the end of the day, probably millions of dollars have changed hands yet nothing has been produced. 
I'm not saying don't buy American, I'm saying buy what you like. If you limit yourself to American made, that's fine, but you have severely limited your choices. If I see something I like, I buy it. I don't care if it's made in China, Korea, Japan, or Kentucky. If I like it, it's mine. Most of my favorite baits are Strike King, and if I'm not mistaken, mostly made in Costa Rica.
Like I said in the beginning, a world economy. Not much we can do about it now. 

Hootie


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

hootiebenji said:


> We might as well get used to it, this is now a world economy. Do you realize that if we all refused to buy anything but American made products, how many Americans we would put out of work. Years ago when I bought my first Toyota, I didn't see one Japanese face in the dealership. The dealership was owned by a FAT RICH American businessman. Our economy is floundering because we have become a serviced base economy. A service based economy can't survive because it produces nothing. Go to a ball game, you can get fed and entertained, and at the end of the day, probably millions of dollars have changed hands yet nothing has been produced.
> I'm not saying don't buy American, I'm saying buy what you like. If you limit yourself to American made, that's fine, but you have severely limited your choices. If I see something I like, I buy it. I don't care if it's made in China, Korea, Japan, or Kentucky. If I like it, it's mine. Most of my favorite baits are Strike King, and if I'm not mistaken, mostly made in Costa Rica.
> Like I said in the beginning, a world economy. Not much we can do about it now.
> 
> Hootie


That was a wonderful example of a circular argument. "I won't buy American because we are a service based economy that is failing." Not a personal attack, but a lot of people have given up, and it is exactly that type of thinking that will continue the downward spiral of the US manufacturing industry. If more people consider this, and conscienciously bought just 1 US made product over a chinese made item each week, the spiral would start to turn, because the US would NEED to manufacture more (demand) and import less. Thinking like that is the problem. "World Economy" is a buzz phrase created by the current regimes designed to force "equality" on all - meaning lower the top and raise the bottom. Lennin would be sooo proud.

But then again, it is your choice to buy whatever you want with the money that you earn.


----------



## hootiebenji (Nov 14, 2011)

sbreech said:


> That was a wonderful example of a circular argument. "I won't buy American because we are a service based economy that is failing." Not a personal attack, but a lot of people have given up, and it is exactly that type of thinking that will continue the downward spiral of the US manufacturing industry. If more people consider this, and conscienciously bought just 1 US made product over a chinese made item each week, the spiral would start to turn, because the US would NEED to manufacture more (demand) and import less. Thinking like that is the problem. "World Economy" is a buzz phrase created by the current regimes designed to force "equality" on all - meaning lower the top and raise the bottom. Lennin would be sooo proud.
> 
> But then again, it is your choice to buy whatever you want with the money that you earn.


If you reread my post, you may notice I did not say i don't buy American. I simply said, I don't base my choices on whether or not a product is or is not American made. I have several rods, St Croix, and Falcon, both American made, as are a lot of my plastic baits. As I said I buy what I like. If a product is well made and fairly priced, enough for me.
I retired after 45 yrs. working in American manufacturing. Believe me, I have watched the American work ethic spiral right down the drain. I have noticed more and more of the work force we have now are not interested in jobs, only paychecks. When things are poorly made, then overpriced, it will make you start to look elsewhere. While I would love to believe as you do, that we could turn this bus around, I seriously doubt that could happen. A rotten apple will not un-rot.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

hootiebenji said:


> I have noticed more and more of the work force we have now are not interested in jobs, only paychecks. When things are poorly made, then overpriced, it will make you start to look elsewhere. While I would love to believe as you do, that we could turn this bus around, I seriously doubt that could happen. A rotten apple will not un-rot.


Well said. We've done this ourselves, too, in how we raise our children. I won't have that happen with mine - at least not by my doing. My child's teachers think I'm cruel and bordering on "child abuse" since I'm so strict with hard, steadfast rules.  The funny thing is, my child actually KNOWS why I'm so strict, and she understands and expects it. My kid will be the boss of a bunch of kids some day. 
[/COLOR] 
We don't have to un-rotten-fy the apple, we need to plant a new seed and help our newly started economy grow. We can do it man. Hang in there. We don't have to buy ALL American, but every time we do buy something American, it helps some American have a job, who can buy more things American.


----------



## hootiebenji (Nov 14, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Well said. We've done this ourselves, too, in how we raise our children. I won't have that happen with mine - at least not by my doing. My child's teachers think I'm cruel and bordering on "child abuse" since I'm so strict with hard, steadfast rules.  The funny thing is, my child actually KNOWS why I'm so strict, and she understands and expects it. My kid will be the boss of a bunch of kids some day.
> [/COLOR]
> We don't have to un-rotten-fy the apple, we need to plant a new seed and help our newly started economy grow. We can do it man. Hang in there. We don't have to buy ALL American, but every time we do buy something American, it helps some American have a job, who can buy more things American.



Very good. I appreciate your comments and observations. It's nice to participate in a conversation for a change based on something more than, my reel is better than your reel
Ha Ha! 
Sir, you have a great day!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

hootiebenji said:


> I have noticed more and more of the work force we have now are not interested in jobs, only paychecks. When things are poorly made, then overpriced, it will make you start to look elsewhere. While I would love to believe as you do, that we could turn this bus around, I seriously doubt that could happen. A rotten apple will not un-rot.


Quoted for the TRUTH!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I'm happy with the turnout from all who posted. I'm glad some of you are listening and understand what I'm saying. I've decided I will get a falcon rod. I'm will stick with st.croix they haven't let me down yet. I won't buy a China made reel or rod ever again unless things change. I do acknowledge what a lot of you have said about "I buy what I like" and that's what matters to you. Best of luck to you all, and I hope when that big one comes. Your Chinese piece of crap goes in

promag


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I always wondered if all the manufacturing did come back to the USA would any one have any time to go fishing?
Remember the thread "I hate manufacturing" (or something like that) Everyone was complaining about the low wages and long hours. I don't think the USA has the work for to handle task myself.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I love my Shimano baitcasters & won't buy the Abu Revos because they're made in China. I also refused to try the new G Series as they're made in Maylaysia & were also very disappointing. The Abu Garcia Ambassadeurs on the other hand, made in Sweden, are very nice reels.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

musikman43155 said:


> I love my Shimano baitcasters & won't buy the Abu Revos because they're made in China. I also refused to try the new G Series as they're made in Maylaysia & were also very disappointing. The Abu Garcia Ambassadeurs on the other hand, made in Sweden, are very nice reels.


Dues? Maybe a problem here? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I only like the round profile abu reels. I have several and they work great for trolling for walleye. I baught one of those low profile abu's and it was crap. Never again I'm sticking to what I like even if it may be made in Sweden. I have a lot of gear that is made in China but there isn't much you or I can do about it. We as fisherman need several choices for what condition applies. I would like to chose to change what these lures are thrown with simply because I've been dissatisfied with all the others made in those anti economy companies.
But in the big picture we need to make a choice on what we buy because it matters. And I will tell you why. I work in the automotive industry and I see that America has money. The company I work for had a record month for feburary. We sell higher end German cars and as well as used cars. People are buying. People are fixing there cars. But if you look at some of the ford,chevy dealers they are probably slow this time of the year (because they are not as high maintainance.and they don't break)The money isn't going as much into my pocket since I'm just a tech. But the folks that make up the $112 per hour rate for repairs get it and as well as the people who have that kind.of money to pay that. I get less than 20% of it. But I'm the one who is concerned cause I have to make the choice check to check where it goes. Now there is a problem because the economy isn't closing in on debt or changing how or where the taxes are spent. I think we need to cherish what we have left because before too long our favorite fishing holes will be destroyed, privatly owned, or governed beyond the point to which we middle clasd can't afford.

promag


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a place with Made in USA outdoor gear:http://americanmadeoutdoors.com/


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

promag said:


> I don't have anything against the Chinese other than most of Americas jobs are there at least most of the manufacturing jobs are. Most of all our fishing gear is made there. Now I have a good job but it would be nice to have more options available. I am tring to look into buying a new bait casting rod but am have issues on finding the ones made in America. I went to st.croix about 5 years ago and I got 3 rods from them. I found out that croix is planning on manufacturing in mexico. Well I'm more at ease about Mexico than China but I'm getting interested in falcon rods. I know it would probably be matched with something made in Switzerland(abu Garcia) at least last I saw the ambassador reels were made there. Anyway I'm just tring to do my part the best I can. I would like to encourage anyone who reads this to atleast look for where the products made before you buy. Hopefully it will help you think about the purchase more.
> 
> promag



It's very interesting you said you have nothing against Chinese and then prefer products made in Mexico to the ones made in China. Your iPad, laptops, and many other stuff are all made in china and I don't see there's any quality issue you are complaining about. OK you might mean you want more jobs to be brought back to America but wake up man that's not gonna happen. Jobs may be moved from China to Vietnam, Philippine or Brazil but they are never gonna come back to America. It's the multinational corps to be blame but they chase profits not your or any of us's benefit.

Looks to me you are pretty upset of Chinese because they got the jobs and some American's lost them. And I said you have the wrong target. It's our employers and employees to blame. That been said, if I own a business and by outsourcing I can considerably reduce my cost I will make the same decision. It's just business and we have to adapt to it.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

sbreech said:


> I think there is more fly fishing stuff made in the USA than spin fishing and baitcasting. I have my theories on why, but they are my own. I think that the biggest reason to "boycott" Chinese products is because their manufacturing, distributing, and business process are very much aimed at taking down the US economy and boosting their own, controlling price fixing and putting US companies out of business (Wal*what?). Everyone says it is inevitable, that there is nothing they can do. When everyone says that, they are correct. It takes someone bigger than that to step up and start the turn-around. If we don't buy their stuff, it won't sell. They would either go out of business, or be forced to produce a better product, which will drive up the price, more in line with what a realistic wage-earner could produce that isn't partially funded by the government. At that point, if product and price are equal, I believe more people would search out US made over China.
> [/COLOR]
> I think the OP is OK with buying from other countries like those in Europe or even modern Japan because they aren't predatory producers aimed at destroying other economies. I may be wrong though...I have been before.




It's very interesting you made your judgement without any supporting grounds of argument by saying "their manufacturing, distributing, and business process are very much aimed at taking down the US economy and boosting their own". Every country wants prosperity you just cannot deny that. However China and America's economy is more bonded with each other than you thought. There's only win-win or lose-lose for both countries and all of us wants to see the first to happen.

In fact, what I've heard is China is more than happy to buy a lot of stuff from the US but the export licensing system has limited a lot of machinery's and materials to be exported to the "communist china". And you won't expect them to buy walmart-stuff from America in any case.

To me American and Chinese government are more like a couple in bad relationship. They are antagonistic in media in both countries but they know they cannot live well without each other.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

promag said:


> I only like the round profile abu reels. I have several and they work great for trolling for walleye. I baught one of those low profile abu's and it was crap. Never again I'm sticking to what I like even if it may be made in Sweden. I have a lot of gear that is made in China but there isn't much you or I can do about it. We as fisherman need several choices for what condition applies. I would like to chose to change what these lures are thrown with simply because I've been dissatisfied with all the others made in those anti economy companies.
> But in the big picture we need to make a choice on what we buy because it matters. And I will tell you why. I work in the automotive industry and I see that America has money. The company I work for had a record month for feburary. We sell higher end German cars and as well as used cars. People are buying. People are fixing there cars. But if you look at some of the ford,chevy dealers they are probably slow this time of the year (because they are not as high maintainance.and they don't break)The money isn't going as much into my pocket since I'm just a tech. But the folks that make up the $112 per hour rate for repairs get it and as well as the people who have that kind.of money to pay that. I get less than 20% of it. But I'm the one who is concerned cause I have to make the choice check to check where it goes. Now there is a problem because the economy isn't closing in on debt or changing how or where the taxes are spent. I think we need to cherish what we have left because before too long our favorite fishing holes will be destroyed, privatly owned, or governed beyond the point to which we middle clasd can't afford.
> 
> promag


Wow great post 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> Dues? Maybe a problem here?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What do you mean?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

The new rig









promag


----------

